# Marshall 1961B Cab !!



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

Help me find a Marshall 1961B Cab to match my 1961A ! A 2x12, size of a 1960, preferably unloaded.


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

If you were closer I would consider selling you mine. Good luck in your search there are not many out there and nobody even knows they exist it seems.


----------



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

It is extremely hard to find, but if the price is right, i'm more than willing to pay the shipping fees as well. 2x12 in a 1960 sound better than 4X12. I need an unloaded straight cab.


----------

